# Really need some GPU WUs now



## BarbaricSoul (May 23, 2013)

Just got back from picking these up- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/3819148408.html

Oh yeah, plenty of pie in my future, provided we get some more GPU WUs. Going to swap them out with the GTX560 in my i7 860 system.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Just got back from picking these up- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/3819148408.html
> 
> Oh yeah, plenty of pie in my future, provided we get some more GPU WUs. Going to swap them out with the GTX560 in my i7 860 system.



Those 7770's will do pretty well with the new Core 17 beta over at F@H while you're waiting 

Easily over 10k or 20k ppd each depending on driver used- which is pretty good for an 85w card


----------

